# Wanted R32 GTR



## simonwal (Jan 28, 2021)

Looking to buy R32, must be 89-90-91 if anybody know somewhere with some in stock or somebody who is looking to sell id really appreciate it.
Thanks


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

simonwal said:


> Looking to buy R32, must be 89-90-91 if anybody know somewhere with some in stock or somebody who is looking to sell id really appreciate it.
> Thanks


Take a look on the trade car sale section, we have 2 really nice examples in stock.


----------



## NICKH (Mar 4, 2004)

What is your budget?

I have a 12/1990 R32 GTR in black that has done 3,000 miles in the last 9 years as it was the subject of a £40,000 complete nut and bolt rebuild by Zealou5 and now sits in my collection.

Won't be cheap but you won't find a better one (unless you see my 1993 Grey one)!


----------

